# Needs 3/4 tees like these



## goose10 (Feb 12, 2012)

Anybody know where I could find blank 3/4 tees similar to these


----------



## StarDesigns (Aug 4, 2013)

Not sure about the color of the stripes on the sleeves but Augusta has a shirt very similar to this one. 


-Mitchell 
Star Designs
The Factory


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

Well this is a cut and sew t-shirt, i think you can easily get this t-shirt from Ebay


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What name is that on the tag?


----------

